# New to the forum



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Hiya. I am new to the forum so thought I should say hi. Have been reading through many posts and found them very helpful. I am currently going through home study and only have one or two left sw reckons should be going to panel in march.  We have went through glasgow LA, initial phone call was November 2013, info evening January 2014, prep group February 2014, home study started September 2014.  Getting really nervous about panel (fingers crossed we get to that stage.) If our sw didn't think we are suitable for adoption would he have let us know by now??


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi MrsZetti
Welcome to the forum. 

Yes sounds like you'll be fine at panel, it's unlikley that they'd put you forward for panel if they weren't sure about you. 

We just had matching panel and that was similar in that they already seemed to have agreed and the panel was a formality. Not always the case but is rare for panel not to go well. 

Good luck  
GG xxx


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks goofy girl.  Congratulations on ur matching panel, a very exciting time for u xx


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Our SW told us that she would not have let us go to panel if she didn't think that we would be 100% approved. Seems a long time ago now! x


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks pyjamas. Just got all these thoughts running around in my head as we get nearer to completing our home study xx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi mrszetti we're also with Glasgow, our hs started september 2013 and we got approved at panel beginning of June this year(Glasgow are slow). We've turned down one match and have been asked about a possible other one but think due to a medical condition we will prob turn that down as well. We r a bit more limited than others for matched as we were approved a girl 0-4. I do know others approved within weeks of us that still haven't been matched and 1 couple who have been matched. We can go on the scottish register beginning of March but Glasgow r hoping to match us before then. Our sw has been lovely and even brought our bs a decoration to put on the xmas tree hopefully next year for when he gets his wee sister. Good luck with the rest of ur meetings.xx


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi treaco
Thanks for reply. Scotland are so slow compared to England. We keep saying this time next year we will have our wee one but beginning to think this won't be the case.  Our sw has been amazing also, so glad as that's half the battle.  Hopefully u will find ur little girl soon xx


----------

